# Prescription sunglass experiences?



## chemical_brother (Mar 22, 2007)

Blinking the dust/mud/bugs out of your eyes is less than fun. Especially the 1cm wide globs of mud. 

I stopped by local optometrists and the only options here- Oakley and RecSpecs- wont work for my strength prescription (-6.25). Even if they Oakley did make mine, I'm looking at $4-500, not being covered by insurance. Oakley's are nice, but a bit overpriced, IMO. I'd wear contacts if I could, but I can't.

What experiences and suggestions do any of you have with prescription sunglasses?


----------



## wolf-otm (Nov 10, 2010)

*My most important piece of gear*

I have 2 pairs of prescription sunglasses that I use for riding. Oakleys in an orange tint for singletrack/low light and a pair of Ray Bans for heavy sun. I don't remember what I paid but I'm sure it was too much.

Perfect vision would be nice. Multiple pairs of cheap sunglasses would be great for riding (skiing, driving, running etc). Contact Lenses and I never got along very well.


----------



## chemical_brother (Mar 22, 2007)

Do you know which model of Ray Bans you use?


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

I wear prescription sunglasses. Oakley 
My prescription is much lighter then yours it's a 1.75 and a 2.0
The reason you are having a hard time is they can't make "wrapped" sunglasses in the strength you need. Try looking at a flatter pair of shades. 
Check your local lens crafters.


----------



## wabiker3576 (Feb 1, 2005)

Try Tifosi, their more affordable , I have a pair in Photo Gray and love them. I also have a pair of Oakleys in a amber lense. I use the Tifosi's 80 % of the time


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Wiley-X has a few models that accommodate up to -9. They serve a few demographics, but you might try a motorcycle shop, or best to just call them in Livermore. Their prices are reasonable at something like $100 for the lens and $50 for the frame. Watch out for dealer markup.


----------



## wolf-otm (Nov 10, 2010)

chemical_brother said:


> Do you know which model of Ray Bans you use?


I use the Ray Ban RB4115. No catchy name to go with that model. I just found the receipt and they cost about 250 after a discount of 103 from my insurance company. So about 350 without the insurance but I know that the Oakleys were more than that. I believe I bought both pairs at LensCrafters.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Wear your prescription glasses riding. Makes a big difference when I ride or ski. Can ski much faster with my prescription shades than my goggles. 
Damn now I need new goggles that fit over glasses for the stormy days I crave!
You may want to shop around for prices.


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you, I'm just right outside the Oakley limits. I've been real tempted to get a pair of these: http://www.rockgardn.com/items/optics/pangaea-detail.htm?1=1&menu=4

They are local to me and I'm going to see if I can try them on tomorrow. Since they have an insert for the prescription rt they don't have the limits like the sunglasses lenses do, plus the glasses themselves are cheap you just need to get the insert filled with your presciption.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

I use Ray Ban 4103 with polar grey 3 lenses. It was $268.80 out the door from Lens Crafters. I got a $115.20 discount with my AAA card. The girl mentioned that they have sales fairly often. My AAA discount was just a couple % more than the sale they had going. 

As far as experiences I like wearing them for the eye protection. (My prescription isn't that strong so I don't really need them for riding.)


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

FWIW...

I tried wearing my regular glasses riding but didn't like the "feel." (I have a mild 'scrip for nearsightedness.) My opto recommended I try a still milder 'scrip, so I picked a strength in his office (about half my normal) and went to a specialty eyewear shop and ordered Oakley Flak Jacket with clear lenses. Works great--so well I got some polarized spare lenses.

All awesome, but it took Oakley three tries to get the second set of lenses to fit into my frames. The third time they actually asked to borrow my frames to ensure they fit without a struggle.

We have a decent vision plan, so it wasn't too painful, but I agree that Oakley is charging a premium price for its wares. On the good side, I'm very happy with what I have at last.

Good luck!


----------



## geraldatwork (Mar 25, 2011)

Went to the local drug store. Purchased a decent looking and fairly well made pair of sunglasses for $14.99 and went my local eyeglass place ( Me and my son are regular customers there ). They took out the stock lenses and filled my prescription to the exact light-medium brown shade (brown increases contrast) I wanted. If I remember correctly the lenses were about $75. Done


----------



## borrower (Feb 26, 2011)

They're discontinued, but you might still find Bolle Parole (maybe Vigilante for wide faces) with the rx insert. I don't know enough about prescriptions to unpack your number, but it's basically an insert behind the (changeable) lense. Got 'em and love 'em. Not quite as stylish as Oakley, but not as $$$.


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

borrower said:


> They're discontinued, but you might still find Bolle Parole ... it's basically an insert behind the (changeable) lense. Got 'em and love 'em.


Along these lines if you have a Performance Bike storefront within driving distance, you might check out their sunglasses. They also come with a presciption insert. I have not used them myself, but when I put them on in the store they were light and provided a lot of coverage. Also they come with 3 interchangeable lenses. I think they were called Radial or something ...

edit: link ... http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1024526_-1_1591508_20000_400025


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Have you checked out this one? http://www.rockgardn.com/items/optics/pangaea-detail.htm


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Veda said:


> Have you checked out this one? http://www.rockgardn.com/items/optics/pangaea-detail.htm


I have used prescription inserts like this before my only problem with them is that you dont get the full use of the sunglass lenses just the insert portion.

I currently use these RB4054 http://www.ray-ban.com/usa/sunglasses/rb4054/601s-71 and I have 425/420or so sight- yeah REAL bad and the lab did a great job fitting the lenses. I have full use of the entire lens- its scary really as I can glance in any angle and have almost perfect site. I use Transition lenses so I use them in low light and brightest sun- summer or snow. Been riding with them for over a year and they are great.

Spendy! With insurance I still paid about $150. The frames I got free but you can find them sometimes for about $80- its the lenses that will cost you and the work to fit them. But I cant wear contacts anymore and I am not comfortable with people cutting around in my eyes quite yet.

just my .02


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

I ended up stopping by RockGardn today and getting the Pangea, great people there. The frames are damn good value for $45, and can be had for cheaper online. I originally wanted to get Oakley Flak Jacket/FastJacket or Rudy Project Rydons but Oakleys wouldn't work with my prescription and the Rudy Projects would have required the RX insert for me to use them. Kind of a bummer because the Rudy Projects fit great, just couldn't justify paying all the money for the Rudy frame + insert + prescription lens. Being half blind freakin sucks.

I've never had Ray Ban sunglasses but have about 3 pairs of Ray Ban eyeglasses and broke every frame, ended up getting Oakley Deringer titanium frame this time around for normal wear, this might be a pretty good active pair of eyeglases also.

I will post up some riding impressions of the Pangeas next week once the prescription is filled. So far I am very impressed at everything you get for the price. Swapping lenses was pretty easy, frame fit me well and is flexible, dont think they will be easy to break, but even if they did break they are cheap..


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

I have the same prescription and had the same problem due to the "wrap" issue. I'm now riding with Rudy Project sunglasses - they have a clip that inserts behind the wrap-sunglass lens. Works GREAT! Can't remember what I paid, but I was very happy to have insurance that paid half. I think I still paid $200. That included multiple extra lens sets of different colors. Which seemed cool at the time, but I really only use the orange mirrored ones for road riding (matches my team kit) and the brown ones for mountain biking.


----------



## onikage (Jun 17, 2008)

I wear Maui Jim's with their "Passport" prescription lenses. I believe the model I have are the Longboards. I think they are quite comfortable and the clarity is pretty damn good.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a pair of Bolle prescription lenses. I got them at www.opticsplanet.com
Not cheap at 140.00 but way cheaper than anywhere else I was able to find them.
I just had to fill out the online form with my prescription. They called with one question I had missed and then 3 weeks later, they were delivered....I love 'em


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wiley x.

http://www.rx-safety.com/store/index.php?cPath=90&osCsid=bdr8ms3uum761gfjopev5555g2


----------



## nickboers (Sep 26, 2009)

rzims said:


> I have a pair of Bolle prescription lenses. I got them at www.opticsplanet.com


I got a pair of Wiley-X from them a few years ago. Good experience. As said above, Wiley-X has a few models that will take a thick lens.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

nickboers said:


> I got a pair of Wiley-X from them a few years ago. Good experience. As said above, Wiley-X has a few models that will take a thick lens.


WOW!! What great prices. I just got clear prescription Wiley Bricks with clear lenses and paid 177. Wish I woulda seen this place.


----------



## Snosaw (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm in a similar boat as far as not being able to wear contacts. I have had good luck with Kaenon Sunglasses.
Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Got a pair of RayBan prescription sunglasses which are pretty light, but I like my Smith sunglasses I got from SportsVision Bend the best.


----------



## vtmusher (Mar 29, 2011)

I got a pair of sunglasses from my local optician about a month ago and I'm very happy with them. They are Liberty Sport brand http://www.libertysport.com and the model I got is the F8 but they make many others. My standard glasses are pretty small and I had problems with the wind irritating my eyes when riding so I was looking for something with more coverage. These do that very well. I got them polarized which I have really liked. Used the kayaking last weekend and they made an amazing difference.


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

It would be helpful if people specified their diopters. There are a LOT great sunglasses out there. Most do not accomodate thick prescriptions which is what the OP asked about. My prescription is 6.75 diopters - thicker than most prescriptions and rules out many sunglasses.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

MultiRider said:


> It would be helpful if people specified their diopters. There are a LOT great sunglasses out there. Most do not accomodate thick prescriptions which is what the OP asked about. My prescription is 6.75 diopters - thicker than most prescriptions and rules out many sunglasses.


Wiley X makes frames that will take that prescription. My eyes are -1.00 and -1.25 but I work with a guy who's one step away from being legally blind. Oakley can't help him, but Wiley can.


----------



## RedBen (Nov 4, 2010)

7eye also has some options.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

*heavyglare.com*

I have a -6.25 with an astigmatism. The only place I've found that will make a prescription wrap style sunglasses is Heavyglare.com They aren't cheap but they seem to be the best and possibly only option. They made me a pair of Rudy Ekynox that I have been happy with for years and last year I got lenses for a pair of Tifosi Alpe frames that I really like.


----------



## CAPBOY (Sep 8, 2008)

Got recspecs, forget which model exactly, but they are fashionable. I've got a serious script. With a polarized lens they were somewhere around $300-$350.

Also going to greateyglasses.com and going to buy a set of safety glasses with a light yellow tint for in between conditions. Should run about $100. Bought a pair of regular sunglasses fro them and they are OK.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

I buy all my eyeglasses from zennioptical.com. I have never paid more than $30 for a pair. Just got a pair of presciption sunglassses from them, waiting to get them in the mail yet.


----------



## Jeexer13 (Jun 6, 2011)

xhailofgunfirex said:


> I ended up stopping by RockGardn today and getting the Pangea, great people there. The frames are damn good value for $45, and can be had for cheaper online. I originally wanted to get Oakley Flak Jacket/FastJacket or Rudy Project Rydons but Oakleys wouldn't work with my prescription and the Rudy Projects would have required the RX insert for me to use them. Kind of a bummer because the Rudy Projects fit great, just couldn't justify paying all the money for the Rudy frame + insert + prescription lens. Being half blind freakin sucks.
> 
> I've never had Ray Ban sunglasses but have about 3 pairs of Ray Ban eyeglasses and broke every frame, ended up getting Oakley Deringer titanium frame this time around for normal wear, this might be a pretty good active pair of eyeglases also.
> 
> I will post up some riding impressions of the Pangeas next week once the prescription is filled. So far I am very impressed at everything you get for the price. Swapping lenses was pretty easy, frame fit me well and is flexible, dont think they will be easy to break, but even if they did break they are cheap..


I was also interested in the Pangeas, only concern I have is the grey lenses, are they dark enough?? I am used to Oakley Black and Ice Iridium, which are super dark, but for the last year I haven't been able to wear them because I don't have a prescription in them, so I have been sunglassless in FL!! These look like a great option for me, but I'd like to know some personal experiences if anyone has a story to share, and also I'll have to find somewhere I can try them on, most sunglasses fit me no probs, but still always need to try first. Thanks for any help!


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

Jeexer13 said:


> I was also interested in the Pangeas, only concern I have is the grey lenses, are they dark enough?? I am used to Oakley Black and Ice Iridium, which are super dark, but for the last year I haven't been able to wear them because I don't have a prescription in them, so I have been sunglassless in FL!! These look like a great option for me, but I'd like to know some personal experiences if anyone has a story to share, and also I'll have to find somewhere I can try them on, most sunglasses fit me no probs, but still always need to try first. Thanks for any help!


Hey man, totally forgot about this thread and I haven't logged in here in forever. I really like the sunglasses, especially for the price. I've scratched one lens by dropping the glasses but you can buy extra lenses. If you like really dark they might not be enough for you, I'm not sure, they are plenty dark for me here in socal though.


----------



## Toomanybikes (Oct 16, 2004)

borrower said:


> They're discontinued, but you might still find Bolle Parole (maybe Vigilante for wide faces) with the rx insert. I don't know enough about prescriptions to unpack your number, but it's basically an insert behind the (changeable) lense. Got 'em and love 'em. Not quite as stylish as Oakley, but not as $$$.


The Parole / Vigilante is a great system. As you noted, not stylish, but they work.

I got the RX adaptor perfect, on the first try. What I have been doing since then is cruising ebay and snatching up random Parole frames and lenses to stash in the closet.

I figure, the RX adaptor is good for life. I now have enough frames and lenses chunked away to last a long time too.

I also wear contacts sometimes - my Rx is very heavy so the contacts are far from perfect - but combine the contacts with either Rudy's or Smith Optics in the red lenses and it covers about 99% of anything you could want.

I have never worn, and never will wear, Oakleys. They are hideously ugly for the most part and stupidly overpriced.


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

I got a pair of oakley pitbulls with prescription for 240 with tax no insurance gotta shop around


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*You're all paying way too much.*

+ 1 Zenni Optical.

I just got some great Rx glasses w/ a 50% yellow tint. You can go darker.

Zenni Optical - Eyeglasses, 383315 Stylish Plastic Half-Rim Frame Glasses


----------



## TurnerRick (Jul 27, 2011)

Not real glamorous but I got a pair of wrap around glasses at Walmart and they work great.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

So just my 2 cents. My 'scrip is outside Oakley's abilities, but I was able to send in Oakley frames to a lens factory that my eye doc recommended, and they turned out fine. The lenses look crazy though as they are really thin in the center, and wicked thick on the outside rim.

I have vision coverage though, so my out of pocket wasn't awful


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

Contact bicyclerx.com.
I hate inserts. they have their own brand sportrx which has a few pretty cool ones. Also, Bolle's

Plus the owner is pretty cool.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

dompedro3 said:


> Contact bicyclerx.com.
> I hate inserts. they have their own brand sportrx which has a few pretty cool ones. Also, Bolle's
> 
> Plus the owner is pretty cool.


Thanks, I think that's what I've been looking for! They have a good selection of brands and affordable prices, and they list the prices right there (except for Oakleys).


----------



## kikikuku (Jul 20, 2011)

picked up a flak jacket couple days ago w/ grey lens, I gotta say. I really enjoy the look and fit of this product. I've never owned an Oakley before, but this is the 1st and there will be more. 

Regarding the prescription, spending somewhere 4-$500 on prescription is a little too steep for me, so I will see the doc and check out the 1-a-day-contact lens......no a big fan of insert ....feel weird.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

for thoses of you with les severe needs , I personnaly ben using stickon lenses with my Julbo sunglasses.
work great and its cheap.

Stick On Lenses OPTX 20/20 Reading Lens Safety Bifocals Magnifying Sunglasses


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

TurnerRick said:


> Not real glamorous but I got a pair of wrap around glasses at Walmart and they work great.


I tried the Walmart route, didn't work for me. The first pair they screwed up the script and the tint coverage. The second pair they gave me defective lenses (I went to Lens Crafters to get them checked out as to why they were making me dizzy) and the polarization was off, one eye worked, the other didn't. That was just my experience though.

Ended up going to Lens Crafters and getting Flak Jackets. Best pair of glasses I've ever owned. The oakley digital make them lighter than my regular glasses.

One caveat, a second set of lenses costs almost as much as the complete set.


----------



## CAPBOY (Sep 8, 2008)

Just bought these:

Eyeglasses - Prescription Glasses, Bifocal, Progressive Eyeglasses - GreatEyeglasses.com :: Safety Glasses :: Skidmore

Skidmore: all in with shippingwas about $120. tinted prescription lenses, not inserts. Bought the with a light yellow tint because I intend to use them for night riding or low light/rain riding


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*zennioptical.com*

I've tried many Rx glasses for mt. biking and the best value I've found are these:








Frame# #250721 from https://www.zennioptical.com/?frm_type[]=729&frm_style[]=758&p=1

I chose a 50% yellow tint (great for tree-canopy-covered singletrack)
They stick to my head like glue. 
You could go darker if you wanted sunglasses. 
The frame comes in a few different color choices too.

Frame #744730 looks pretty rad too:


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I wear some oakley's square wire 2.0...I got 2 of them...they were pretty pricey..but they last...I have had almost zero things to go wrong with them...I have the transitions lenses..and so they turn to sunglasses in the sun..its not exactly like sunglasses but I like em and think they help me out..I do ride with a front fender to cut down on the mud and stuff that can get on my glasses.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Decot Sport Glasses - The Best Shooting & Sport Glasses Under The Sun!

I've been wearing them for years. They work by mail order, or just walk in if you're in Phoenix, Az. They have the absolute BEST customer service on planet Earth and a lifetime guarantee that they actually will honor. I just had my frames replaced,for free, for a small defect @ 5 YEARS after purchase. They also have a range of lens colors and will work with you to get you what you need not just to make a sale. Unfortunately they are a little pricey but they will ship internationally and I promise you they are worth EVERY penny and a few nickles and dimes too.


----------



## comtal (Feb 24, 2005)

I got some Tifosi from my local eye doctor and they have been great. The photocromatic lens was not available with prescription so I got the high contrast bluish lens that brings up the contrast on the trail.
The best part was that my insurance covered them as part of my 1 pair of eyeglasses a year.

Highly recommended.


----------



## mr.linsky (Nov 14, 2013)

vtmusher said:


> I got a pair of sunglasses from my local optician about a month ago and I'm very happy with them. They are Liberty Sport brand Home page and the model I got is the F8 but they make many others. My standard glasses are pretty small and I had problems with the wind irritating my eyes when riding so I was looking for something with more coverage. These do that very well. I got them polarized which I have really liked. Used the kayaking last weekend and they made an amazing difference.


I think I got these same F8 with yellow lenses at a walmart vision center. I got them mainly for a cheap pair of glasses for my range bag and they turned out to be very comfortable and do a surprising job of keeping out the wind on the bike. I think they were $70 with the prescription lenses.


----------



## mr.linsky (Nov 14, 2013)

zombinate said:


> So just my 2 cents. My 'scrip is outside Oakley's abilities, but I was able to send in Oakley frames to a lens factory that my eye doc recommended, and they turned out fine. The lenses look crazy though as they are really thin in the center, and wicked thick on the outside rim.
> 
> I have vision coverage though, so my out of pocket wasn't awful


I found a local eye doctor that had a new pair of older Oakley Romeo in stock. They look like they'd been sitting in the case since the day Oakley released them. He gave me a good deal and ordered oversized lenses that were then ground down around the edges so they do indeed look really funky. thinner in the middle, thick around the edge and then ground thin around the very edge. My eyes are right on the border of what I can get done through Oakley (depends on the shape of the lens). He told me he could do it for 1/4 the price of the Oakley and they turned out OK. They are my everyday glasses with transition lenses in them. They would work for cycling in a pinch, but they are a bit heavy and the large metal frames get a bit cold when it's brisk outside. I guess my point is to ask your eye care professional what they can do for you, you might be surprised.


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

For sunglasses contact Rudy Projects.

ImpactRX, prescription lenses for sport, Rx lenses for sport eyewear, single vision photochromic lenses, progressive photochromic lenses, sports prescriptions, corrective lenses for sports, Rx glasses for sport, sport prescription glasses, prescripti

BTW, with a high prescription, you can look at rigid semi-scleral and large diameter scleral contact lenses. I wear semi-scleral contact lenses and see 20/20, 100% comfort and use sunglasses of my choice. They let the eye "breath" as opposed to soft lenses, dust and dirt do not get behind them, they don't fall out and are not cheap, but depending on your particular issue, can be life changing, riding aside.

Mike


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

I've got custom prescription lenses in my Oakley Gascan frames and they're fantastic. I am fortunate enough to have literally the PERFECT face for gascans so they are my go to glasses for riding. I have crashed hard and had my gascans stay on my face multiple times even though I dont use a strap or anything. 

I absolutely LOVE wearing prescription lenses over contacts and sunglasses. My eyes are more comfortable and I just feel more relaxed. The only downside is if it gets dark and you're driving home and get stuck with only your prescription sunglasses... thats no fun


----------



## norbyd (Aug 30, 2009)

I recently got a pair of Oakley Crosslink. I am having a bad experience with them because although I got polarized lenses I am still being blinded by the light. It is coming in from the sides! I am going to try to take them back. Has anyone had a similar experience with these frames?

I also have a pair of rec specs where I do not have this issue. I think its because there is more coverage on the side of these frames.


----------

